# What did your Kids catch today?



## permitchaser

Good idea. Can we put What your kid shot today


----------



## fishnpreacher

permitchaser said:


> Good idea. Can we put What your kid shot today


I'll defer to the OP, but I'd love to see it!


----------



## Drifter

catching them big snook😀


----------



## LtShinysides

permitchaser said:


> Good idea. Can we put What your kid shot today


Absolutely!


----------



## [email protected]

LtShinysides said:


> I'm tired of seeing your ugly mugs holding fish. Let's see what your kids hauled in today!
> Honestly one of my greatest pleasures in life is seeing my little girl reel in anything. It brings me back to the great times I had as a kid fishing, and all the trouble it kept me out of.
> I'll start us off with a couple shots from Sunday.
> View attachment 160351
> View attachment 160352


Looks like an awesome time! Is that Tomoka?


----------



## LtShinysides

[email protected] said:


> Looks like an awesome time! Is that Tomoka?


Pretty much. We love those brackish waters. Never know what you might find.


----------



## BassFlats

At 15, Not a real young kid. Last nights catch.


----------



## LtShinysides

BassFlats said:


> At 15, Not a real young kid. Last nights catch.
> View attachment 160542


Man he's been Killin them snook for months! Good stuff


----------



## RedAnt78

My son caught a 25-30lb blue catfish on vacation in SC this past week!


----------



## Smackdaddy53




----------



## fishnpreacher

Those smiles say it all!


----------



## ShallowMinded84

A few yrs back but he wanted his PB bass posted haha. Got it with a frog in a very small lily pad covered pond. I couldn't believe it


----------



## Backcountry 16

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 160804


Way to go Colton chip off the old block


----------



## LtShinysides

Great day with the family and some smelly ass shrimp.


----------



## BrownDog

Went out with the little guy for a boat cruise but couldn’t stop ourselves from checking a few creeks since the water was low.

first “big” fish he has seen and can still here his “whoa”echoing in my ears.


----------



## Codeman120992

Great post idea. No greater joy than teaching our kids to fish and putting them on some rod bends. I’m excited that my 10 year old boy is starting to want to go fishing with me. Hopefully he’ll be hooked and I’ll have a permanent fishing buddy


----------



## attitudeindicator

A beautiful Charlotte Harbor Redfish from this morning.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Took my oldest grandson out of Matlacha Park on the Gladesman today the weather sucked but he manage some snapper and a sheepshead on shrimp. Papa was the battery and dehooker.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Took my oldest grandson out on the actuon craft yesterday for a few hours of fishing and hanging out at the sandbar wind was howling but we had a good day all the same.


----------



## The Fin

Backcountry 16 said:


> Took my oldest grandson out on the actuon craft yesterday for a few hours of fishing and hanging out at the sandbar wind was howling but we had a good day all the same.
> View attachment 200008
> View attachment 200009
> View attachment 200010
> View attachment 200011


Taking care of our future!👍


----------



## LtShinysides

Took my girl out yesterday in the gheenoe and howling wind as well. Probably should have taken the bigger boat. She had a ball catching trash fish. She's finally starting to cast. Don't get too jealous over that catfish double up😫


----------



## Backcountry 16

LtShinysides said:


> Took my girl out yesterday in the gheenoe and howling wind as well. Probably should have taken the bigger boat. She had a ball catching trash fish. She's finally starting to cast. Don't get too jealous over that catfish double up😫
> View attachment 200032
> View attachment 200033
> View attachment 200034


Awesome pics


----------



## Dawhoo




----------



## The Fin

LtShinysides said:


> Took my girl out yesterday in the gheenoe and howling wind as well. Probably should have taken the bigger boat. She had a ball catching trash fish. She's finally starting to cast. Don't get too jealous over that catfish double up😫
> View attachment 200032
> View attachment 200033
> View attachment 200034


One person’s trash, is another person’s treasure!👍


----------



## rovster

Not today but…


----------



## LtShinysides

Lots of great memories there!
My daughter said to me the other night "Dad, I want to catch a tarpon"
I think a tear came to my eye😂


----------



## Sam_Bailey

Not as much fishing as I wanted to do but my dude had a blast learning to run the skiff and pole! 
Still needs some time on the pole!🤙🏽


----------



## The Fin

LtShinysides said:


> I'm tired of seeing your ugly mugs holding fish. Let's see what your kids hauled in today!
> Honestly one of my greatest pleasures in life is seeing my little girl reel in anything. It brings me back to the great times I had as a kid fishing, and all the trouble it kept me out of.
> I'll start us off with a couple shots from Sunday.
> View attachment 160351
> View attachment 160352


Not quite a “kid”, but a young adult. Still trying to figure out how to hold a decent fish for a photo!😂


----------



## LtShinysides

The Fin said:


> Not quite a “kid”, but a young adult. Still trying to figure out how to hold a decent fish for a photo!😂


Nice! A little tip for taking fishing pics... ESPECIALLY when solo. Take a video, then go back through and take screenshots of the best moments.


----------



## LtShinysides

my girl got her first tarpon! She's been asking to catch on for a few months now.


----------



## Lelandtampa




----------



## Willitaylor

Nice big females. Unfortunately their spawning days have ended. Was it necessary to kill two fish?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Willitaylor said:


> Nice big females. Unfortunately their spawning days have ended. Was it necessary to kill two fish?


Who are you referring to?


----------



## rovster

My daughter is the self proclaimed shark queen. Nice fun fighting a bonnet head from the poling platform😁


----------



## fatman

Willitaylor said:


> Nice big females. Unfortunately their spawning days have ended. Was it necessary to kill two fish?





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Who are you referring to?


my guess is he's talkin' about the two big snOOOk on page one. No matter, it's poor taste to poop on any kid's parade. Plenty of time for the conservation talks, only a short time for that youthful fire to burn....


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fatman said:


> my guess is he's talkin' about the two big snOOOk on page one. No matter, it's poor taste to poop on any kid's parade. Plenty of time for the conservation talks, only a short time for that youthful fire to burn....


Oh you mean the ones from almost three years ago? Ok 🤣


----------



## Backcountry 16

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Oh you mean the ones from almost three years ago? Ok 🤣


Worst part is he just joined and started talking shit immediately.


----------



## LtShinysides

I definitely think he was talking about our epic catfish double up. Don't worry I let em go bro.


----------



## Willitaylor

Backcountry 16 said:


> Worst part is he just joined and started talking shit immediately.


Worst part is you somehow think making 5944 posts give’s your opinion weight. Nobody’s talking shit but you. Do me a favor and quote my “shit talking” so I can understand better. Unbelievable


----------



## Willitaylor

LtShinysides said:


> I definitely think he was talking about our epic catfish double up. Don't worry I let em go bro.
> 
> Your definitely wrong. I’m not worried and I definitely am not your ”bro”. Dude
> View attachment 209005


----------



## Backcountry 16

Willitaylor said:


> Worst part is you somehow think making 5944 posts give’s your opinion weight. Nobody’s talking shit but you. Do me a favor and quote my “shit talking” so I can understand better. Unbelievable


Your comment was condescending and I ain't a shit talker just call it like I sorry if I hurt your feelings. (Do you really need to keep 2 fish) ? Isn't a question and you know it it is a jab so go on with your nonsense everyone on here knows who I am .


----------



## Backcountry 16

And don't pm me again you got something to say you say it on here.


----------



## LtShinysides

🤦. It was a joke. They are catfish man...


----------



## Maverick MA

What a cool thread. Let’s get it back on track! 

I will share a quick story that I hope happens to every dad/mom on this forum. For years, I dragged my kids out fishing with me, bribing them with candy when they were really young, and coffee later. They all came to enjoy the sport but I wondered if any would actually get that “spark”.
When we moved to Wilmington, they all got into surfing. 4 out of 5 compete and my “dawn patrol” fishing trips were slowly hijacked into dawn patrol surf sessions. I enjoyed surfing with them, but deep down felt a bit sad that they hadnt gotten the spark for fishing. 

A year ago, my 15 year old son approached me out of the blue and informed me that he was going to buy a boat. I was confused, and explained to him that he could use mine now that he was old enough. He didn’t budge and explained to me that he didn’t want my boat. He wanted his own so he could learn from the bottom up. Within a few months, he and a buddy found a little 14ft G3 and split the cost. 

it’s been over a year now and those two knuckleheads have lost (and replaced) engines, tolling motors, sunk the boat and learned all about double checking the boat plug. They fish just about every week and we often”buddy boat” to scout new spots.

There is nothing quite like looking back at your wake and seeing your son back there in his own boat. The other day, he invited me on his boat and showed me an area I had never seen before - we caught fish and rescued a couple of guys with engine trouble. 
so gents, keep taking them fishing. They may get bored after 15 min when they are young, and they may seem to lose interest in those teenage years, but you are planting a seed and some day it will pop up in full bloom and surprise you.


----------



## LtShinysides

Maverick MA said:


> What a cool thread. Let’s get it back on track!
> 
> I will share a quick story that I hope happens to every dad/mom on this forum. For years, I dragged my kids out fishing with me, bribing them with candy when they were really young, and coffee later. They all came to enjoy the sport but I wondered if any would actually get that “spark”.
> When we moved to Wilmington, they all got into surfing. 4 out of 5 compete and my “dawn patrol” fishing trips were slowly hijacked into dawn patrol surf sessions. I enjoyed surfing with them, but deep down felt a bit sad that they hadnt gotten the spark for fishing.
> 
> A year ago, my 15 year old son approached me out of the blue and informed me that he was going to buy a boat. I was confused, and explained to him that he could use mine now that he was old enough. He didn’t budge and explained to me that he didn’t want my boat. He wanted his own so he could learn from the bottom up. Within a few months, he and a buddy found a little 14ft G3 and split the cost.
> 
> it’s been over a year now and those two knuckleheads have lost (and replaced) engines, tolling motors, sunk the boat and learned all about double checking the boat plug. They fish just about every week and we often”buddy boat” to scout new spots.
> 
> There is nothing quite like looking back at your wake and seeing your son back there in his own boat. The other day, he invited me on his boat and showed me an area I had never seen before - we caught fish and rescued a couple of guys with engine trouble.
> so gents, keep taking them fishing. They may get bored after 15 min when they are young, and they may seem to lose interest in those teenage years, but you are planting a seed and some day it will pop up in full bloom and surprise you.


Yes back on topic please. Thanks for sharing. Glad you got one of them hooked! My dad didn't have to try very hard. I was hooked at 2 after a nice sheepshead.
I have found the secret with my daughter is to plan some island exploration stops throughout our time on the water. Especially if the action is slow. I can only hope the day comes when she will take me out.
Keep up the good work Dads!


----------



## Maverick MA

This is my daughter, heading off to college next year and going to break her dads heart. Make sure the sound is up if you play the vid.


----------



## Willitaylor

Backcountry 16 said:


> And don't pm me again you got something to say you say it on here.


Okay, as you requested here’s my pm so everyone can see. I sent you a pm hoping to resolve this quietly. But your hell bent
on trying to make me out as bad person. 

For what it’s worth I didn’t make the comment trying to poop on anybodys parade. I am not a mean spirited person but I have lived in Southwest Florida all my life (64yrs). I’ve witnessed the decline of our fisheries from cold weather, over fishing, red tide and gill nets. Amazingly though, things seem to be improving. That’s my concern and the reason for questioning keeping two not one large Snook at a time. It seems you feel I have no opinion because I just joined this site. Or maybe because you have generated thousands of posts, your the final judge, jury and executioner. You did describe me as a “ shit talker “who’s just joined this site. I’m a US Army vet who’s raised three children and been with the same woman since high school. Honestly, do you feel your comments were justified? Is there any chance that you be mistaken? It’s a shame that there’s similar stuff happening on many forums. Forum bullying is the only way to describe it. I didn’t mean to insult anyone but make no mistake you insulted me. And no, you didn’t hurt my feelings but I am disappointed. I’m guessing that your world is very small and you feel very inadequate so you lash out at others to make yourself feel significant. Your the reason I hesitate to offer an opinion. It’s almost like being in grade school again. Thanks for letting me get a taste of what’s to come. I’m assuming that this is your site since “everyone knows who you are. “ I would venture to guess that you get on well with everyone until their opinion differs from yours. 

So there ya go! Now everyone has a chance to read it. Since you must be a administrator of this site should I expect some sort of warning or should I just quietly go away and not make trouble with really powerful people such as yourself?


----------



## Drifter

Drifter said:


> View attachment 160398
> 
> catching them big snook😀


Movin up in the world


----------



## Drifter




----------



## fishnpreacher

Not my son, but my grandson....school bass fishing team, photo from 4/16


----------



## Maverick MA

Nice fish!! What lake?


----------



## Maverick MA

RGSIII said:


> Bite the bullet and buy once. You will always be second guessing your choice if you don't.





Drifter said:


> Movin up in the world
> View attachment 209233





fishnpreacher said:


> Not my son, but my grandson....school bass fishing team, photo from 4/16
> View attachment 209241


good stuff. These are the kids who will be keeping this sport alive!


----------



## fishnpreacher

Maverick MA said:


> Nice fish!! What lake?


Lanier, near Gainesville Ga. Final tournament for him this season.


----------



## skinny_fishing

Fort Desoto, his second and biggest Snook to date. He was so excited after this catch he was jumpin around. Caught on a Pompano jig of all things lol


----------



## The Fin

Drifter said:


> View attachment 209234


Smiles to remember for a lifetime!


----------



## The Fin

Willitaylor said:


> Okay, as you requested here’s my pm so everyone can see. I sent you a pm hoping to resolve this quietly. But your hell bent
> on trying to make me out as bad person.
> 
> For what it’s worth I didn’t make the comment trying to poop on anybodys parade. I am not a mean spirited person but I have lived in Southwest Florida all my life (64yrs). I’ve witnessed the decline of our fisheries from cold weather, over fishing, red tide and gill nets. Amazingly though, things seem to be improving. That’s my concern and the reason for questioning keeping two not one large Snook at a time. It seems you feel I have no opinion because I just joined this site. Or maybe because you have generated thousands of posts, your the final judge, jury and executioner. You did describe me as a “ shit talker “who’s just joined this site. I’m a US Army vet who’s raised three children and been with the same woman since high school. Honestly, do you feel your comments were justified? Is there any chance that you be mistaken? It’s a shame that there’s similar stuff happening on many forums. Forum bullying is the only way to describe it. I didn’t mean to insult anyone but make no mistake you insulted me. And no, you didn’t hurt my feelings but I am disappointed. I’m guessing that your world is very small and you feel very inadequate so you lash out at others to make yourself feel significant. Your the reason I hesitate to offer an opinion. It’s almost like being in grade school again. Thanks for letting me get a taste of what’s to come. I’m assuming that this is your site since “everyone knows who you are. “ I would venture to guess that you get on well with everyone until their opinion differs from yours.
> 
> So there ya go! Now everyone has a chance to read it. Since you must be a administrator of this site should I expect some sort of warning or should I just quietly go away and not make trouble with really powerful people such as yourself?


Welcome aboard!👍


----------



## Snoball

first red on fly 10


----------



## The Fin

Snoball said:


> first red on fly 10
> View attachment 210467
> View attachment 210467


Great stuff!


----------



## bob_esper

Took the oldest out trolling last night. . . caught 6 of these little white/yellow bass in about 1.5 hours. He had a blast. Caught his smile at the wrong time with the picture haha.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Snoball said:


> first red on fly 10
> View attachment 210467
> View attachment 210467


Awesome that's what it's about the future steward of the land well done.


----------



## rovster

My kids are both with the grandparents today. Apparently my daughter lost a huge red by the boat but the snapper action had been hot in Matlacha!


----------



## Maverick MA

rovster said:


> My kids are both with the grandparents today. Apparently my daughter lost a huge red by the boat but the snapper action had been hot in Matlacha!


That pic is worth a thousand words!!


----------



## rovster




----------



## ButtersGuide

rovster said:


> View attachment 211891
> 
> View attachment 211890
> 
> View attachment 211889


You have a very normal looking family there. I don't know who's funnier the dog or the little girl !!


----------



## rovster

ButtersGuide said:


> You have a very normal looking family there. I don't know who's funnier the dog or the little girl !!


My daughter is a total clown. She is getting really good at fishing working on baiting her own hook and dehooking fish. Was fishing with my BIL and his wife and golden this weekend so it was more of a family fun trip. Spent lots of time on the sand bars. Still had a great time and caught some decent fish!


----------



## Willitaylor

My “youngest” son Bobby home on leave from the Air Force. He was just promoted to E9. The highest enlisted rank in the Air Force. Time just flies by……


----------



## Snoball




----------



## saltyseaducer

My grandson's PB Red 26.75" caught this passed weekend. What a memory!


----------

